

The Truth Is, It's Impossible To Manage Facebook Engineers - amnigos
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-its-impossible-to-manage-facebook-engineers-2011-5

======
zem
The fundamental fallacy is that there needs to be a hierarchy with managers
one tier above the engineers who report to them. If the paradigm were more
that the product managers and engineers were both doing their bits to make
sure that the product went out properly, and there was no assumption of
dominance or hierarchy, there would be far fewer ego issues.

And really, sounding aggrieved because people who don't need to put up with
your "management" don't do so is rather shortsighted.

